# Is it worth going to France?



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

We are at a loss as to what to do for our holiday this year. We went to Spain for 3-4 weeks last year which was fantastic, would love to go back but far too expensive.

We have 3 children aged 11-7 who love swimming pools, beach etc. We'd like to go to France, possibly the Dordogne region but everyone I talk to says it's so expensive to go this year. We thought we'd try to take as much of our own food/drink with us and not really eat out.

My question is, is it really that expensive in France or is it false economy to stay in this country with possibly bad weather and having to pay for days out for a family of 5?

Kirsty


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Kirsty, we've been to France and Spain this year and found France more expensive than Spain. Depends what you want I suppose.
Also the weather in France has not been that reliable the last few years, we certainly had geat weather till we got to France, then it was very mixed (early June).

Steve.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Would like to go to Spain, but the cost of fuel going all that way concerns us as and have heard diesel in France is very expensive now. We would be going last 2 weeks in August.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Always worth going to France. It's what motorhomes were made for. France hasn't been cheap for years but no dearer than UK for food or fuel and you do not get ripped off at sites like you do in the UK.
The savings on site fees alone would pay for your ferry.
Gerry


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for that, we have found the UK sites to be the same sort of cost as French sites but with worse facilities. We have Tesco vouchers to pay for tunnel. I was just worried that food, drink and fuel might be more than here.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Fuel was a tad cheaper in France a couple of weeks ago. We did find that supermarkets were more expensive, but local markets are not so bad.
I'd say just go to where you'd rather be, keep fingers crossed for the weather and have a good time


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We have just arrived back after a 5 week trip and did not find it any more expensive than here. Diesel at the Supermarkets is around 1 Euro a litre which makes it quite a bit cheaper than UK.
The weather around Perpignan was very good.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Just back from a very long trip. The last few weeks were spent on the west coast of France and the weather was fantastic.

Fuel is cheap but the campsites are expensive. One we stayed at (not for long) wanted 86 euros a night in August. If you kept to Aires and Municipals you could enjoy France on the cheap by shopping at local markets and hypermamarches, not eating out and avoiding tolls.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

We are going on our first trip to France and found pre booking the commercial sites with the CC CLUB was far cheaper than booking direct
Bri


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If in the Dordogne try a nice municipal site at Lalinde - Camping Moulin de la Guillou.

I have just put up a review on the campsite directory.

It is only €12 a night and for that you get a pitch right on the bank of the river and free use of the adjacent outdoor pool (30 metres long!).

On the way down you could try the municipal at Pons

http://www.pons-tourisme.fr/se-loger/campings-municipal,1,1,20.php

It also has an adjacent open air pool and you get free use.

Camping cars get a special campsite deal of €10 a night.

Above the town of Rocamadour at l'Hospitalet there is a nice site for €10 per night, it has a super outdoor pool. Le Relais Du Campeur.

To the north of Rocamadour is a place called Martel that has a restored railway line. The journey takes something over an hour and some trips are steam-powered by a huge engine. There are several tunnels, one very long with a wonderful surprise as you exit. The kids (and the children!) will love it.
http://www.trainduhautquercy.info/start/cfthq1e.html

Yes, we did find France a tad expensive this year, but worth every €uro cent.

Diesel at Carrefour was €0.987 per litre.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Willows18 said:


> We are at a loss as to what to do for our holiday this year. We went to Spain for 3-4 weeks last year which was fantastic, would love to go back but far too expensive.
> 
> We have 3 children aged 11-7 who love swimming pools, beach etc. We'd like to go to France, possibly the Dordogne region but everyone I talk to says it's so expensive to go this year. We thought we'd try to take as much of our own food/drink with us and not really eat out.
> 
> ...


 It allways worth going to france for holidays , instead of the UK. We have been married 30years and never had a holiday in the uk, always france or spain or mainland europe. We have camped , trailer tented, stayed in big caravans( canvas holidays.eurocamp keycamp etc etc) later years motorhome. Lots of campsite are expensive, but you can stay in municipal most towns have them, further south even these have pools. We have just come back from Le mans we filled up with diesel at €1.00 in the supermarkets, on the motorways it was €1.40 sometimes.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

France is still a great attraction. Save cash and park alongside the beach between Sete and Agde. Loads of space!

C.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We are about to go to France (again) so cannot comment of price changes yet. However, our daughter lives in Paris and has not reported significant increases in the price of food; and she is careful with her budget.

I think we have got used to paying too little for food in the UK. There seems to be a resistance amongst many people to paying a fair price for a good product. (E.g. the fuss caused by Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall's campaign to get decently reared chickens into supermarkets.) Thankfully, there is now a good spread of quality and price in most shops.
By comparison, the French tend to eat smaller quantities than us, but demand better quality. A feature noted by our daughter, who says it is considered pretty bad form to be seen to eat overly large portions (or to get leg-less on cheap booze). So I guess, if we eat like the French, we should not pay a great deal more than at home.

Regarding eating out, the VAT rate (TAV in France) has just been cut from 19.6% to 5.5%, but it is up to restauranteurs to decide whether to pass on the saving. I am sure many will be doing so and presumably promoting the fact.

On the subject of camping sites and facilities, the Campings Municipale still seem to be offering very good value. Many towns have swimming pools that can be used by visitors, and in the Dordogne / Lot region, several have Plans de l'Eau or small lakes where swimming is free. Our children spent many happy hours in these when they were small.

So we are off to France with our usual anticipation of a great time and a recognition that very few places are really cheap anymore, but a belief that France still offers good value for money (and it's a motorhomer's paradise).

Philip


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
Yesterday just about summed up for us why we always come to France rather than U.K. We were staying on the free aire at Bergues, having spent the previous day in hot sunshine walking round the town walls, visiting the historic buildings and enjoying cooling drinks in a cafe in the main square. We then purchased a bottle of decent wine for under 3€ and returned to van for a nice meal. Sunday morning we wandered back into town to buy our bread, only to find a free concert in the main square with a jazz trio playing. But not only was the concert free but drinks were also provided free by the town; so we sat, in the sun, listening to jazz, drinking sparkling wine from real glasses and all for free! Could you have such a great weekend in the U.K. for hardly any cost at all? We think not! 
(Bergues, dept 59, holds free music concerts every Sunday, but not sire if always with free drinks!)


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Yes that last post summed it up. We were treated to a free concert in Vaux sur Mer a couple of weeks ago by the Ronnie Caryl Band. They were amazing. When I googled them I found that Ronnie Caryl is the guitarist in The Phil Collins Band and Lulu's backing band and has released a number of singles in his own right. His fellow musicians were also brilliant. The guy lives in France and plays the local clubs in between his other commitments.

You get nothing as good as this for free in the UK.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Bon Apres Midi!

Yes I think especially as you have Eurotunnel, going to France will be very little more expensive than the UK. What extra you pay in Tolls should be almost recovered by site fees (dependent on when you are going).

Just come back from a two week trip. Annecy & St. Tropez. Returned via Luxembourg and Belgium to reduce costs, lower diesel prices and no Tolls. Having said that, our crossing was Hull-Zebrugge.

The weather was superb, 32c in Annecy with 1 showery day and 36c on the Med.

Main thing to watch is Diesel prices, we found it on average €0.99 in supermakets and €1.18 on Autoroutes. However, we did see Diesel priced as high as €1.39 on the A6

Don't forget there are some nice aires, campsites start around €8 for 2 people, However in the south in High season you could see that go to €50.

Hoep you decide to go, if not you can always pop some money back into the UK Economy.

Trev


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We are going on 15th Aug for two weeks - down to one sprog - as older one is staying home with the dogs 8O that's my main worry.

Yesterday I went through MHF and planned a route down to Bordeaux as we want big waves and a nice beach. Last year we got down to La Rochelle which was lovely but not warm enough all the time. 

We intend staying at that big sand dune place and have loads of places along with the aires book etc. We do not intend to use sites maybe one in the middle for a clean up and a washing machine. 

We intend taking most of our food and have had good advice on how to pack a fridge and freezer to the limit. Last year it cost us about £1200 due to sites and tolls and our first visit yep we made some mistakes - but that has not stopped us.

Hubby suggested changing to 2 weeks in Scotland - much as we like Scotland - France is fantastic - last years hol was one of the best we have ever had. Now we have an all singing all dancing van we can't wait to go.

If you spot us we are the red neenar looking van with me driving most likely.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello,

We have been in France since early April and are loving it. As most people have already said it can be as cheap or as expensive as you want it to be. We balance the cost out by having a few nights on Aires then the money saved we can have a meal out.

We are currently in Cancale on an Aire. We have just walked down to the port and looked at the oyster beds.

I tried my first oyster and it was rather nice 










Last night we were on an Aire in the lovely port of Dinan.

So yes it is worth coming to France :wink:

Enjoy

Dean


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Those free concerts and drinks are not exactly "free".

That little item of a few cents "le tax sejour" added onto each campsite/B&B/hotel bill is what pays for it.

We hardly notice the €0.20 per person per night that we pay but it all adds up to a lot of money that is put to use *for the benefit of tourists *by the local municipalities.

Just imagine what could be done in UK if the same system were to be adopted.

I for one do not begrudge a €cent of it - but if adopted in UK it would inevitably end up being used for "other purposes"- like most of our taxes.


----------



## iengine (May 1, 2005)

*Expensive travel in France?*

We (two motor caravans) have just returned from a trip through France to Strasburg then down the Rhine to Koblenz, then up the Moselle to Trier, through Luxembourg to Charleville Meziers then Le Touquet and Calais. Total travel and stop-overs 14 nights. 
I downloaded lists of Aires and Camping Platz from the Internet, specifically for motor caravans, and the majority of them were free or Euro 3-6 per night, so no expense spared there! We found diesel in Luxembourg at 86cents/litre, 1.06 in France and 1.12 in Germany on average. 
Other motor caravanners on the sites came from everywhere in Europe, so we had a great time every night chatting, drinking, swapping yarns and advice, and enjoying everyone's company. It's not the first time we have done this, and will certainly be doing it again. If anyone is hesitant about it, don't be!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

pippin said:


> If in the Dordogne try a nice municipal site at Lalinde - Camping Moulin de la Guillou.
> 
> I will second this site .
> Memories come floodingback,we went on a cycle ride and on our return decided to go for a swim in the pool opposite...sorry sir cannot come in ,your not wearing speedo`s,my wife said ....see you later . I finished up wadding though the mud into the river with the swans .
> ...


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Clive

You have a pm.

David


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

It is always worth going to France. Just last week our nice President reduced the VAT on restaurant's food to 5.5% so eating our has become a lot cheaper. As it was 19.6%. Note the reduction does not apply to Alcohol!

Plus the weather is fantastic.

Plus I just filled up with diesel at 0.92€ a litre.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am not starting another thread on the rights or wrongs of male swimwear in France - but, whatever shape you are you cannot plead ignorance and wear shorts of any kind.

Speedos (or closefitting, all-revealing trunks) are all that you are allowed to wear. 

Fullstop!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

David, You have an answer!
C.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you for all your replies. I think i'm convinced!! We have travelled to France/Spain every year for the last 7 years now in a caravan and more recently in our motorhome.

We have always booked a large site and stayed there for 2-3 weeks. This year I think it will be different. Cost is an issue this year, and we will also be taking our dog (not done that before). 

I quite like the idea of booking the tunnel and then just travelling down through France and seeing where it takes us (never done this before). We have always been worried that if didn't book a site during August we wouldn't get on one. I think things might be slightly less busy this year though, as all the sites I've looked at so far still have availability.

Kirsty


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

If you are quick and have tesco tokens you can book your tunnel trip for tokens - I did that earlier this year. So its cost me nowt so far!

We didn't book any sites last year and intend not to use many this year aires are way forward for us - am so giddy can't wait. Sod Scotland! ha!

ooh no can hear Carol running at speed now. ......!

Greenie 

PS we'll wave on our way past


----------



## 108125 (Nov 6, 2007)

We have found that the costs in France have gone up a lot in the last few years, and not just because of the euro. Also, the quality of produce in the supermarkets has gone down, presumably in an attempt to keep the cost down. We now carry as much food, specially meat, from the UK as we can. We also take all the bottled water we can as this is so expensive over there. We bring back the French beer because it is one of the few things that is cheaper in France. It also acts as ballast and stabilises the handling of the MH - yes it does !
Some campsites can be just as expensive as the UK - which are outrageously expensive - but we use aires and municipal 2 stars which helps keep the cost down
All in all, we cover the cost of the ferry with the beer and wine and slightly cheaper fuel but we have a great time to boot, so we say France every time!
Terry and Ann


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

We are asking the exact same question and for similar reasons and with a similar background! Our kids are 11ms, 6yrs and 9 yrs and also require swimming pools and other kids! We have travelled to France every year bar last year (having said 11m old!) for 6 years and ahve always loved it.

But we were near La Rochelle this May Springbank (stopped at Sequoia Park for 2 weeks because ILs hired a mobile home there), took virtually all our own food via freezer and dry stuff, only had 1 takeaway, and didn't go out much, and were still struck at how expensive things were.

Will also echo the lower quality/ higher price problem with supermarkets. It didn't use to be like that 20 yrs ago when we were on motorbikes and couldn't 'stock up' - we were v familiar with Carrefour then!

The quandry is: yes you can go for aires (but we decided long ago with kids not to, because half the fun for them is to get freedom and be able to wander safely - I wouldn't be comfortable with that on an Aire) or municipal sites (I know some are good - we do use them for travel nights - but they don't always have the facilities we want) but really the point of a holiday is to have a rest and fun - we sightsee a bit whilst travelling but the kids are not that fussed yet - and the bigger sites deliver that most effectively. But seem prohibitively expensive this August - I've got a quote for £240 for 4 nights! And I think it's disgraceful to charge for a baby on a pitch - the only impact being a bath and nappy bags fgs!

So, to end my ramble, my heart really wants to go to France (and indeed we have a ferry booked - since Jan!) but my head is wondering if the cost is justifiable. Would we have as much fun in Wales playing roulette with the weather?

Mrs Damchief


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

NorfolkCowboy said:



> we use aires and *municipal 2 stars which helps keep the cost down*


Hello,

I have looked high and low for a good source of information regarding locating municipal sites, to no avail.

Any help there would be greatly appreciated.

CHEERS.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Damchief said:


> stopped at Sequoia Park for 2 weeks because ILs hired a mobile home there)
> Mrs Damchief


(Apologies to the OP for a slight hi-jack of the thread)

Hi,

We are booked in at Sequoia Park for a few days en route to Spain later this month.

Quite expensive but looks good for the kids (8 & 10), did you enjoy your stay?

CHEERS


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

NorfolkCowboy said:


> We also take all the bottled water we can as this is so expensive over there.


What brand do you buy 8O - we have always bought 2 litre bottles of perfectly drinkable stuff (we refuse to be naivE and buy Evian or the like) for less than €o.20.

We have also found the "generics" aisle in Auchan and the like to be full of bargains of far better quality than the "Value" brands over here.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Mrs Damchief

I'm glad we're not the only one's in a quandry! We have a site booked in Wales for August too, but I just cannot face 2 adults, 3 children and 2 dogs wet and miserable in a motorhome!!

I seem to be spending all my time trying to find a good, reasonably priced campsite in France, one that we will all be happy on.

Good luck with which ever holiday you choose!

Kirsty


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We are in the same position as you Kirsty we have 4 children with us & have stopped on campsites for about 5 days at a cost of about 34 euro's a night,
we have also Aire'd it as well but with France being so vast you could spend nearly as much a day on Diesel, difficult choice with children to keep happy.


----------



## 115650 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Bottled water in france*

Hello, i love going to france but having no kids makes my life easier. Regarding bottled water i always drink volvic. I know it is 50cents for 1.5 litres but it does have a good taste and less minerals. Also you should all beware of cheaper bottled water as these tend to be less filtered and have higher contents of sodium and calcium e.t.c. Over a period of time drinking these cheap waters you could end up with high levels of sodium and calcium causing build ups in the arteries. I learnt this mainly from living in spain for a while. The volvic eqiuvelent in spain was FONT VELLA. Hope this was of useful info, Mat


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Damchief said:
> 
> 
> > stopped at Sequoia Park for 2 weeks because ILs hired a mobile home there)
> ...


It was fantastic - we've been before too. The best waterpark of anywhere. In fact 9yr old has just been begging me to go back in August. I know it gets v booked up though, so perhaps not a good idea to do 'spec' without some contingency. Limited fruit and veg in their supermarket but otherwise good on staples. A lot of Brits. (That can be good or bad!) Anything else you would like to know?


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have looked high and low for a good source of information regarding locating municipal sites, to no avail.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian n Suzy

The Caravan Club Europe Book lists quite a few otherwise just keep your eyes peeled when driving through towns and villages as loads of them have municipal sites and they're usually well signposted.

Sue


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Willows18 said:


> Hi Mrs Damchief
> 
> I'm glad we're not the only one's in a quandry! We have a site booked in Wales for August too, but I just cannot face 2 adults, 3 children and 2 dogs wet and miserable in a motorhome!!
> 
> ...


I think we have a 'plan'. Wales is out - sod it holidays are for a bit of certainty with the weather and I want to faint at the thought of baby and 2 others under 10yrs in a van in rain as well! - and we're going to head for south Brittainy and/ or Normandy, perhaps booking the first few days somewhere good. Then we're going to 'go' with the weather. If it is nice, we'll stay around there and tour the coast - trying to book ahead with help of 'net and phones - if not, we'll carry on down the coast (yes, stopping at the ubiquitous Sequoia park) until we are reconciled with the sun. The only decision is how much to spend and how many nights to book. Downside of booking as well as weather risk is obviously also copping reservation costs at this time of year.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Bottled water in france*



volkymat said:


> Hello, i love going to france but having no kids makes my life easier. Regarding bottled water i always drink volvic. I know it is 50cents for 1.5 litres but it does have a good taste and less minerals. Also you should all beware of cheaper bottled water as these tend to be less filtered and have higher contents of sodium and calcium e.t.c. Over a period of time drinking these cheap waters you could end up with high levels of sodium and calcium causing build ups in the arteries. I learnt this mainly from living in spain for a while. The volvic eqiuvelent in spain was FONT VELLA. Hope this was of useful info, Mat


Some Volvic has been found containing Napthalene and Perrier had to be taken off the market a few years ago for containing too much Benzene. 
http://www.mad.co.uk/Main/Home/Arti...c8f1658cbf/Volvic-in-contamination-scare.html

I don't drink them all the time anyway, only as an alternative to stuff from the on board tank and that's only if I can't fill my 5 litre bottle up from a reliable supply.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

With the kids I would go to near Narbonne. OK it's a long way but you have a choice of 3 aires, Narbonne Plage and Quatre Vents and Gruissan Plage ( which has 15 amp elec if you are lucky )

Narbonne Plage aire is right on the beach and next to a water park, Quatre Vents by the boats in the middle of town and
Gruissan Plage is on a windsurfing lake next to the beach. These aires are big ,cheap and no cars are allowed. They are all within a few miles of each other.

All are within 5/10 mins walk of amusements, town etc.

All are suitable for large motorhomes.

Many sites down there are low season for ACSI card holders from mid August.

You are very unlikely to have a problem finding a site without booking.


----------



## 115650 (Aug 17, 2008)

*I never drink from my tank*

Wild camping in france on aires e.t.c means that i have to use what ever water i can get my hands on. Grey, fresh whatever. This way i only ever use it to wash up and shower but never drink. Even in England, filling up from campsites i never drink it. It is inevitable that bottled waters do contain certain things that we should not consume but these can be in very tiny amounts and will not harm us. Have you thought about an inline filter for drinking water? Seen a few of these and are very good but come at a price. For easiness i will stick to bottled water, Mat


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We were in France at the end of May and go back at the end of this week (typical teacher - too many holidays!), the diesel was cheaper than UK, in the hypermarkets it was around €1.03 per litre (which is about 85p) c/w UK £1.059 (in Devon).

Food CAN be expensive but don't eat out so much;

1. do as the French do eat at lunchtime in the bars - a formule menu costs about €8 - 10 and is good quality - it is what the locals are eating.

2. use municipal campsites or aires NOT commercial ones - commercial ones can be €50 - 70 per night c/w €3 - 5 on aires (if any charge) and €10 - 15 on municipal.

don't try and eat UK food - that is expensive, but food such as mussels are cheap and great (once cleaned soften a chopped onion then cook mussels for a few minutes in white wine and a touch of creme fraiche or cream, then eat with French bread) - they are the French "fast food" - moules frites are cheap in lots of places.

Markets CAN be cheap but beware of buying cheese there - you tend to buy too much of a very expensive product. The quality of veg is very high - they shop frequently and do not try to store things for a week or so!

Municipal swimming pools are cheap, and there may be free swimming in lakes or safe river stretches - but do check first about safety, particularly with children.

The Dordogne can be expensive as it is well anglicised but head to the more rural areas and it can be excellent i.e. avoid Eymet and go to Villereal near Bergerac - it is much more authentic and MUCH less expensive. There is a swimming lake about 10 miles from Villereal (with a commercial and expensive campsite alongside) - it cost us €3 per person last year.

Avoid belting down but take it slowly (more economical on fuel) and you will see more places that warrant a stop. France is full of campsites and wild camping is not frowned upon - they are very tolerant of Brits, particularly if you speak a little French (we have managed to get a mayor to open a closed municipal campsite for us at no charge - simply by asking in French and stressing it is for our wedding anniversary nights).

If you stay in UK, the cost of travelling can be very similar and the cost of entertainment MUCH higher in our experience with children. We used to take our children to France virtually every summer.

Those are our experiences, but near the coast can be very full - particularly around July 14 - Bastille Day. We will be staying on a Gite de france campsite at a cost of about 35 for 5 days (with electric hook up).

try this for suitable sites;

http://www.gites-de-france.com/gites/uk/camping

Enjoy your break wherever you end up!

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It is worth going to France if only because it is probably cheaper than it will be in the following years so last opportunity for some value.

Sadly we are not now going this week to SofF a youngest squatters girlfirend came back from Ibiza and the following day two of the girlfriends she went with have Swine Flu.

Our youngest having just had glandular fever and is asthmatic we consider he may be at high risk if he gets it so we shall have to swap France perhaps for some UK trips where we can get back home quickly if needed.

Bit of a downer but these things happen. So I am thinking of Snowdonia, Lake District and in particular, my memory foam matteress.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Pusser the French have very good health care. If your daughter should get swine flu they will be able to deal with it just as well as our over-stretched health service. For most swine flu is no worse than any other form of flu. Think carefully before cancelling - flu in the sun seems better to me than flu in the rain! Just make sure you have health insurance or at least your EHIC.

I can't wait for Friday when we are off to France again. It's worth every penny and we spend no more there than we would on a similar holiday in GB and we're not frowned on every time we go anywhere in the MH.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

MrsW said:


> Pusser the French have very good health care. If your daughter should get swine flu they will be able to deal with it just as well as our over-stretched health service. For most swine flu is no worse than any other form of flu. Think carefully before cancelling - flu in the sun seems better to me than flu in the rain! Just make sure you have health insurance or at least your EHIC.
> 
> I can't wait for Friday when we are off to France again. It's worth every penny and we spend no more there than we would on a similar holiday in GB and we're not frowned on every time we go anywhere in the MH.


Sorry I did not explain very well. It is son who is at risk and he would be at home if he got the flu. I think our other son who lives here whenever got swine flu while we were in Cornwall and he was unwell for a few days then OK.

But our concerns are that glandular fever weakens the immune system and asthma is also a worry so adding those two to swine flu we think it to risky to take a chance not to mention the expense of travelling back again at short notice.

I think if we had gone he would definately get it and if we stay he won't get it. That is sods law.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: I never drink from my tank*



volkymat said:


> Wild camping in france on aires e.t.c means that i have to use what ever water i can get my hands on. Grey, fresh whatever. This way i only ever use it to wash up and shower but never drink. Even in England, filling up from campsites i never drink it. It is inevitable that bottled waters do contain certain things that we should not consume but these can be in very tiny amounts and will not harm us. Have you thought about an inline filter for drinking water? Seen a few of these and are very good but come at a price. For easiness i will stick to bottled water, Mat


I quite agree - but cannot see any point or value in buying the premium brands as I have seen no proof they are worth the extra cost - in fact I have only seen the opposite. 
If there is a problem with certain "cheap" brands surely it is best if you don't drink the same brand time after time. I just buy the best value and ignore the label.

As someone once told me Evian isn't Naive backwards for nothing.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

My RV runs on LPG. What is the current cost of this in France?

Had to use the French health service two years ago with an ingrowing toe nail. Didn't appreciate how painful these can be! One disadvantage was that the doctor spoke no English at all and my schoolgirl French is very limited these days with my advancing years! Fortunately we were staying at Cap Ferret near a relative who lives permanently in France as she married a Frenchman. She accompanied me to see the doctor and was able to translate.

Same happened some years before when I had to go to a French dentist with a broken tooth. Thankgoodness Tracy was nearby then as again the French dentist spoke no English! The cost of those visits were so minimal that I didn't bother to claim off the travel insurance.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just google the name of a town on your route or at your preferred destination and you should be able to find the website of the Mairie.

There will be info on all facilities, including a Camping Municipal if there is one.

You will need to brush up on your French as only the larger towns will have website info in English.

For starters you could even search the MHF campsites database using the word "municipal" in the campsite name.
That has just brought up 89 entries!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

In Carrefour I applied for a "Carte de Fidelité".

It gives discounts of about 5% off (mainly) Carrefour own brands, which are cheaper than the branded ones anyway.

Sometimes there are even greater BOGOF offers with it.

Sometimes you get vouchers for discounts on selected items on your next visit.

Well worth the minimal effort of getting one.

Vive la France!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Pusser said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > Pusser the French have very good health care. If your daughter should get swine flu they will be able to deal with it just as well as our over-stretched health service. For most swine flu is no worse than any other form of flu. Think carefully before cancelling - flu in the sun seems better to me than flu in the rain! Just make sure you have health insurance or at least your EHIC.
> ...


If you take out decent holiday insurance now you will be covered for repatriation if a close relative becomes ill and you have to return home.


----------



## 108125 (Nov 6, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy: We use the Caravan Club Europe Vol.1 as our 'bible' It is not entirely accurate, especially out of season, so we cross-refer to the Michelin Camping France book. We also look up the databases of Motorhomefacts and Motorhomingfrance for the areas of interest before we go and print off a list
Terry and Ann


----------



## 108125 (Nov 6, 2007)

Stanner: We used to buy St. Amand water because we like the taste. We have tried various French "own brands' but found none to be better than the tap water. We now take loads of Sainsbury's Caledonian Mineral Water at 33p for 2 litres. We now only buy Badoit in France for the very simple reason that Sainsbury's water does not make a very good Pastis!
Teery and Ann


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

NorfolkCowboy said:


> Stanner: We used to buy St. Amand water because we like the taste. We have tried various French "own brands' but found none to be better than the tap water. We now take loads of Sainsbury's Caledonian Mineral Water at 33p for 2 litres. We now only buy Badoit in France for the very simple reason that Sainsbury's water does not make a very good Pastis!
> Teery and Ann


We just don't buy ones we don't like the taste of again.

But just to make it clear - we rarely drink the water "neat" anyway, it's simply bought as "potable" water for cooking/tea/coffee/tooth brushing etc. and as such there is no reason to pay more than necessary for it, buy more than we need for a week or so or haul it long distances. 
If it was drunk as "water" more often, then we might take a different view.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh - LPG/GLP was about €0.75c in France a week ago. Just filled up here in UK £0.49p!!

I really am amazed at people who buy bottled water.

The stuff that comes out of the taps in virtually all of €urope is potable water. Potable = drinkable.

Treated, perfectly safe to drink, clean teeth, put in whisky, make ice-cubes, wash fruit & veg and whatever else you would normally do with the equivalent stuff that comes out of the taps here in UK.

Why buy stuff in bottles that costs about 10,000% more?

There is even a clue in the generic name MINERAL water.

Water is H20, nothing more, nothing less. Two chunks of hydrogen and one of oxygen.

Why do you want minerals (Na, Ca, Mg & etc which can often add up to 2 grams per litre) in it as well?

OK, a bit of Chlorine is essential for purification but that is in virtually all tap water anyway.

People in hard water areas spend a fortune on trying to get the minerals out of their tap water - either that or put up with scummy foul-tasting tea.

Just to stress again - what makes hard water hard? Minerals!

I am prepared to admit that some MH water systems can impart a "taste" to the water stored in them.

In that case why not just fill up several of those expensive (but now empty) mineral water bottles with water from the tap as you refill your water tanks? 
You can even do it mid-flow if it gives you peace of mind!

I forget the figures, but the costs of bottling and transporting mineral water worldwide are mind-boggling and cause a huge carbon footprint.

We are blessed in this part of the world with abundant supplies of fresh, clean water.

Save the bottled stuff for those who really need it!


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Willows18,

Well we'll be off to France again this year - 4th year or so running or is it 5... We got the tunne for £158 and the price of fuel this year is much lower (at present) till last so this will offset the price of the tolls. Last year we took a lot more supplies with us from England and this meant our two week jaunt to the Charente/Maritime and Hearault area - all on autoroutes - cost no more then £1k, although we did stay on aires all of the time.

It's personal choice - but we stuggle to find pitches at weekends and given that it's meant to be the big stay at home we personally prefer the bigger open spaces that France can offer!

We spent 3 weeks in France earlier this year and as long as you shop at the supermarkets for lunch or modify your spending slightly you can contain your costs!

Roll on august.....gruissan, narbonne, pavalos los flots etc etc - love it! Just wish it could be a permanent option but the dream will do for now!

JCH 07


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

pippin said:


> .......We are blessed in this part of the world with abundant supplies of fresh, clean water.
> 
> Save the bottled stuff for those who really need it!


Have to agree with Pippin.

For the last 8 years have had 2 trips a year to different areas of France and have NEVER bought bottled water.
We fill jugs or bottles straight from the kitchen tap, chill them and drink the chilled water.

Only once have we had unpleasant tasting water, and that was taken on at a site in Wiltshire.

Just got back from the continent ourselves.
Diesel in Corsica was from €1.03, mainland France from €.987 and Luxembourg from €.879 - all a pleasnt saving on UK prices.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> In that case why not just fill up several of those expensive (but now empty) mineral water bottles with water from the tap as you refill your water tanks?


Just what we do. 
A 5litre one fits perfectly in the bottom of our fridge (when there is space) and lasts us several days.


> I forget the figures, but the costs of bottling and transporting mineral water worldwide are mind-boggling and cause a huge carbon footprint.


Exactly! and why I can't see the point in shipping large quantities of Sainsbury's water abroad using your own diesel.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

PS
Why does bottled water have a "Best Before" date on it when it's millions of years old?

Because the plastic it is bottled in pollutes it with all sorts of cancer causing chemicals - it's not the water that kills you it's the bottle.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Eau de Tap Water - Non boobles - Non Euro. Simples oui.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies. I am now convinced! France is the best option, based on how the weather has been here yesterday, I can't stand the thought of staying in this country!

We can't book anything until our motorhome comes back on 5th August as we're currently hiring it out (not out of choice but necessity!). So assuming it comes back ok then we will then book tunnel and maybe a couple of sites and see where it takes us. I'm already planning what meals i'll take!

What's with all the water posts?!!!!!

Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Kirsty - much as we would like to disbelieve it, we can do without motorhomes, French food, even wine, but water is the fount of life!

I hope you enjoy your future trip - get booking!

Seafrance is very cheap if booked in advance (and only a tenner extra to alter a booking later).

Don't bother booking sites in advance. 
Not necessary, too difficult, too restrictive. 
Just follow wherever your steering wheel takes you - there will be plenty of nice sites wherever you pass through.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Must agree with Pippin, we have been going to France at least twice a year for years and very rarely buy water, only in an emergency.
Cheers Sid


----------

